# [Untitled] Miniature for ensemble



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I am currently working on a series of miniatures/bagatelles - here is one of them:

__
https://soundcloud.com/portamento-361407945%2Funtitled-bagatelle


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds interesting. THe only thing I noted off hand was that harp chord at :43 sounded weird, either the timing of it or the notes. Not sure.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Surprisingly wonderful.
The harmonies in the winds and flutes are beautiful.
Also, the quasi-percussive use of the harp is a nice contrast.


----------

